# Moka pot & filter paper



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Are there any real negatives to brewing with a moka pot and using a coffee filter between the grinds and top chamber?

I have always used a bit of filter paper when using my moka pot purely to get a cleaner cup but since getting a grinder and reading up a bit more it seems it might be a bad idea as it can remove some of the oils from the coffee. Is this the case?


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I can't speak for the moka pot but since moving from paper over to a metal filter with my aero press you do get a different cup of coffee. With anything like this it comes down to what you prefer. Try it both ways and see if it makes a difference or if you do have a preference one way or another.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I sometimes secondary filter a moka pot brew in a V60 cone or Aeropress. There's nothing inherently bad about removing a proportion of the oils (helps the flavour after a point), if you're using an Aeropress paper, you're probably not removing a massive amount of oils, it's a good idea to keep fine particles down too as these can make the final cup bitter.


----------

